# T8 fixture in garage



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> Exposed t8 lamps or a wrap fixture in garage? Im thinking wrap


Go with T-5 Ho's


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

How high is the ceiling? If it's not going to be in danger of getting hit id go with t8 or t5 strip fixture. If it might get hit put a hood in there or at least something with a grate over lamps, there are some 2x4 t5 fixtures out there like that but they are high dollar.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Bobaker said:


> How high is the ceiling? If it's not going to be in danger of getting hit id go with t8 or t5 strip fixture. If it might get hit put a hood in there or at least something with a grate over lamps, there are some 2x4 t5 fixtures out there like that but they are high dollar.


Lithonia T5 $55 at Home Depot


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

drspec said:


> Lithonia T5 $55 at Home Depot


 for a t5 with grate cover?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

drspec said:


> Lithonia T5 $55 at Home Depot


I never put t5's in residential before. Installed a whole bunch if 6-lamp t5's in a warehouse.


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

We put hundreds of t5 HO fixtures up in govt bases, ours had grates to protect lamps, if you have a high ceiling ie.- pole barn they would work nice but too bright for 8'. Two lamp surface mount strip would be plenty of light, how big of a garage are we talking?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Bobaker said:


> for a t5 with grate cover?


4' T5 wrap....installed 2 of them yesterday.....pretty decent lights


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...e-Wraparound-LB-2-54T5HO-MVOLT-MVPS/203124228


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> I never put t5's in residential before. Installed a whole bunch if 6-lamp t5's in a warehouse.


 
prior to the fixtures I installed yesterday, I had never installed T5 in a residence, besides a few small strip lights in closets


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bobaker said:


> We put hundreds of t5 HO fixtures up in govt bases, ours had grates to protect lamps, if you have a high ceiling ie.- pole barn they would work nice but too bright for 8'. Two lamp surface mount strip would be plenty of light, how big of a garage are we talking?


Yeah thats why I was gonna go with a t8 wrap. T5's are very bright but put out a dect amount if heat


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

T8 striplights or shoplights.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> Exposed t8 lamps or a wrap fixture in garage? Im thinking wrap


What's the average temperature in garage when you'll be using the lights? Go with open to air, screen type for safety if its room temp or above. When there is a lot of cool air flow or ambient is really cold, the lamps won't fully warm up and don't come to full brightness. 

Go with enclosed or use lamp protection sleeves if it will be below 50 most of the time. Lamps tend to get too hot in this setup on hot days and the output and efficiency will suffer and color will shift a bit. Patterned acrylic (clear with prismatic or line textures) is more efficient than frosted milky type differs. 

T5/HO makes very intense light. They're great for really high ceiling like replacing metal halide in gyms and high ceiling warehouse type retailers, but when you use them in an office or a residential setting without a fixture that shields the lamps from direct view, there will be a lot of glare. T5s, normal output and HO are great for low-profile fixtures. I wouldn't even recommend high ballast factor T8 where you can actually see the lamps in day to day activity.


----------

